# Took the drivers test 2day



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Well folks i took my drivers test today first time and passed how many times did it take you all to pass:wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i hav a few years tell i can take it.


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

got mine my first try. i dont understand how people fail tho. its super easy


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

highcountry12 said:


> got mine my first try. i dont understand how people fail tho. its super easy


my brother!!!! he has his perment. he was backing into the driveway today and went a little to far! he ran into the garage door! there is a big dent in it know.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

armyboy said:


> my brother!!!! he has his perment. he was backing into the driveway today and went a little to far! he ran into the garage door! there is a big dent in it know.


LOL.....how did he get is permit then


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> LOL.....how did he get is permit then


he passed that part but MOM wasn't in the car!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i passed mine the first time. piece of cake


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

highcountry12 said:


> got mine my first try. i dont understand how people fail tho. its super easy


+1:wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

still waiting to drive for my permit. passed the written part.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

all it was was just common sense


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I could have taken the test to get my permit last year but I kinda lagged so now I'm going to take it over the summer.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I passed the written part and didn't have to take the driving part. (Parent taught:wink.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i had to wait to take it to. cause of football.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

First Try


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

11 days till i can try ;( (its the 5th today)


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> still waiting to drive for my permit. passed the written part.


+1


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Got mine the first try. No problem:tongue:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*permit*

I can get my permit in july this year. i so badly want to start driving. :wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

1 time


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Im taking drivers ed right now! In fact I have to leave in 15 minutes! Ive already got my permit.......drivers ed is so boring!


----------

